# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Hydrogen peroxide as disinfectant

## CommanderZander

Can I use hydrogen peroxide to disinfect vials and injection sites instead of alcohol?

----------

